# Download Wago Codesys V2.3.9.28 ?



## mzva (3 Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

suche verzweifelt eine Moeglichkeit meine, ueber den Wago Starterkit erhaltene Codesys V2.3.9.22, auf die Version V2.3.9.28 up zu daten. Kann mir jemand sagen wie oder wo ich die Software updaten kann.

Danke schon im Voraus

mzva


----------



## gravieren (3 Dezember 2011)

Hi





mzva schrieb:


> suche verzweifelt eine Moeglichkeit meine, ueber den Wago Starterkit erhaltene Codesys V2.3.9.22, auf die Version V2.3.9.28 up zu daten. Kann mir jemand sagen wie oder wo ich die Software updaten kann.



Wende dich vertrauensvol an den Wago-Service.

Du musst nur nachweisen können, die Software bereits einmal gekauft zu haben.

Download-links wirst du normalerweise NICHT finden.

Das sieht WAGO nicht so gerne.

Gruß Karl


----------



## WAGO (14 Dezember 2011)

Hallo mzva,

nur um Karls Ausage noch einmal zu bestätigen: Solltest Du die Software bei uns erworben haben, schicken wir Dir auf Anfrage an die unten genannte eMail-Adresse gerne eine aktuellere Version kostenfrei zu. Dazu sollte Deine eMail neben Deinem Wunsch auch Deinen vollständigen Namen und Deine Firmenanschrift beinhalten, damit wir den Erwerb der Software - bzw. in Deinem Fall den Erwerb des Starterkits - überprüfen können. Also, nicht verzweifelt suchen, nur uns kurz kontaktieren!


----------



## LL0rd (1 Februar 2012)

Liebes Wago Support-Team,

ich bin von euch wirklich begeistert! Bei meinem Umzug habe ich meine CodeSys Disk irgendwo "verbummelt". Per Zufall bin ich auf diesen Thread hier gestoßen. Gestern Abend habe ich dem Wago Support eine Mail geschrieben und heute morgen hatte ich den Download-Link. Da muss ich einfach sagen: Vielen Dank Wago!!!


----------

